# Bicycles



## 5760rj (Jan 10, 2020)

came across this crazy photo, thought I would leave it up to members to come up with crazy comments as well...


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 10, 2020)

How much for the rack on that yellow one at the upper left?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 10, 2020)

China I believe.


----------



## hm. (Jan 10, 2020)

This pic reminds me of a homeless camp I saw on a recent bike ride.. or maybe it was one of those Craigslist "buy it all" ads?


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 10, 2020)

hm. said:


> This pic reminds me of a homeless camp I saw on a recent bike ride.. or maybe it was one of those Craigslist "buy it all" ads?



I wish this photo was a panorama shot to show over all wall of bikes in length


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2020)

*STOP THIEF!!!!!*


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2020)

5760rj said:


> I wish this photo was a panorama shot to show over all wall of bikes in length




Will this one work for you?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 10, 2020)

I need the chain-guard that is on the  yellow one .....
Junkman Bob


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 10, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> I need the chain-guard that is on the  yellow one .....
> Junkman Bob



GTs58 photo shows someone already is cherry picking the pile, enlarge the photo and look by the fence on the left,


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 10, 2020)

I just noticed a crane as well


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 10, 2020)

Junkman Bob said:


> I just noticed a crane as well



in case there's a big purchase, they can load your boxcar for you


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2020)

There are hundreds of bike piles all over China and their situation or cause of that situation just started here in the US a few years ago.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 11, 2020)

Like guessing how many m&Ms are in a jar!!


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 11, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Like guessing how many m&Ms are in a jar!!



somebody sure likes yellow when manufacturing these bikes......


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2020)

I know it's probably obvious to some, but I just didn't understand why there were so many bikes. So I looked it up, and here's what I found.


----------



## Boris (Jan 11, 2020)

Maybe with all that excess rubber they can start making better bicycle tubes now.


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 11, 2020)

Boris said:


> I know it's probably obvious to some, but I just didn't understand why there were so many bikes. So I looked it up, and here's what I found.
> 
> View attachment 1122242



After reading that article I suppose the Chinese could start dumping the bikes into the south China sea to make more military islands through Malacca straits......


----------



## vincev (Jan 11, 2020)

Is there a Cheeto bike in that pile !?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2020)

5760rj said:


> After reading that article I suppose the Chinese could start dumping the bikes into the south China sea to make more military islands through Malacca straits......




I think they are salvaging the metal for the war effort.   The Chinese are buying our recycled materials and they dropped the prices that they are paying because the recycled garbage is contaminated, so now our Cities are loosing money on their end and thinking about calling it quits with the recycle programs.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 11, 2020)

Too many people.  We are doing this to ourselves.  If everyone decided to downsize and get rid of our "stuff" there would be no place to put it.


----------



## gymmanager (Jan 11, 2020)

1motime said:


> Too many people.  We are doing this to ourselves.  If everyone decided to downsize and get rid of our "stuff" there would be no place to put it.



@1motime you can say that again. It’s no coincidence there’s football field sized bike piles in the most polluted, most populous country on earth. Nearly every world problem can be traced back to overpopulation...Pollution? Too many people. Climate change? Too many people. Starvation? Too many people. It goes on and on. We have really soiled our nest. 
Too. Many. People.


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 11, 2020)

1motime said:


> Too many people.  We are doing this to ourselves.  If everyone decided to downsize and get rid of our "stuff" there would be no place to put it.





gymmanager said:


> @1motime you can say that again. It’s no coincidence there’s football field sized bike piles in the most polluted, most populous country on earth. Nearly every world problem can be traced back to overpopulation...Pollution? Too many people. Climate change? Too many people. Starvation? Too many people. It goes on and on. We have really soiled our nest.
> Too. Many. People.



yes... but the answer has been revealed to us thanks to Hollywood, remember the movie with Charleston Heston called soylent  green?  remember only on Tuesday can you get it!


----------



## 1motime (Jan 11, 2020)

5760rj said:


> yes... but the answer has been revealed to us thanks to Hollywood, remember the movie with Charleston Heston called soylent  green?  remember only on Tuesday can you get it!



If it tastes like chicken than it might be the answer!  Until it gets marketed humanity is going to go through a lot.....


----------

